# Umfrage Umlenkhebel ICB



## Pintie (28. März 2014)

Es könnte sich ergeben das Stefan einen Umlenkhebel fürs ICB macht der leichter und nicht mehr verstellbar ist.

Was für einen Umlenkhebel möchtet ihr am ICB?

Federweg:
Serie: 150/170mm bei 216*63 Dämpfer
bzw 170/190mm bei 222*70 Dämpfer

ohne Verstellung wären also 150....170 beim Serien Dämpfer möglich
wer einen langen Dämpfer hat wählt den Wert in Klammern.


Geo:
serie steil / flach
tuning?  steil / flach / mittel ?
wobei ich vorschlagen würde das bei Mittel die Stellung gemeint ist bei der ein 222*70 Dämpfer den hinterbau maximal ausfedern lässt.


Anbindung
es wäre Möglich schmälere Buchsen zu verwenden.
Würde hier vorschlagen an beiden Dämpferenden gleichteile zu nehmen also 22,2mm breite.

@Stefan.Stark : man sollte bei einer Schmalen Anbindung darauf achten das ein Vivid air reingeht ohne zu kollidieren.


----------



## foreigner (28. März 2014)

Unter der 650B Berücksichtigung dann, nicht ganz flach ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2014)

@Merlin: Habe es im anderen Thread schon geschrieben... das ICB wird vom Federweg her nicht aufgepumpt. Diese Optionen stehen nicht zur Debatte, weil die Karre sonst kein Enduro mehr ist. Wir sind ja ohnehin schon extrem auf der Abfahrtslastigen Seite... braucht es da wirklich noch mehr?

EDIT: Ah... habe Dein Kommentar bzgl. Seriendämpfer überlesen. Dann passts ja doch. Sorry... Schande über mein Haupt 

Was die Buchsenbreite betrifft:
22.2mm an beiden Enden geht nur ohne Verstelloption (außer wir bauen was richtig aufwändiges, was dann noch mal deutlich mehr wiegt).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Merlin:
> 
> Was die Buchsenbreite betrifft:
> 22.2mm an beiden Enden geht nur ohne Verstelloption (außer wir bauen was richtig aufwändiges, was dann noch mal deutlich mehr wiegt).
> ...



Ist doch auch das Ziel ? fände das sehr Wünschenswert... 
dann würde ich auch Kugelgelenke verbauen und der Dämpfer bekommt keine Querkräfte mehr ab.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2014)

Hi Merlin,

ja... sorry, bin heute vormittag noch etwas verpeilt. Nach vier Tagen Geschäftsreise und noch mehr anstehender Hektik heute läuft das Hirn anscheinend nicht mit voller Kapazität 

Für die SL-Variante ist ganz klar keine Verstellung geplant. Ich hatte beim überlesen Deiner Umfrage die Federwegsangaben falsch interpretiert und dachte die Umfrage zielt auf eine Verstelloption ab.

Ohne Verstelloptionn gibts natürlich 22,2er Buchsen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ohne Verstelloptionn gibts natürlich 22,2er Buchsen.



Gute Entscheidung. 
jetzt noch mittel und 170 (190) und du bekommst paar Bier


----------



## Sun_dancer (31. März 2014)

170 (190)
steil (alternativ auch "mittel")
schmale Buchsen (22,2)

Einmal zu mir bitte


----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2014)

Wollte mal nachfragen was jetzt aus der Carbon Wippe geworden ist?


----------

